# Hunting club in Lake County??



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I know there's a hunt club on the western side of Lake Co right on US-10.

Triple H Hunt club or HHH Hunt club...something to that effect. 

Does anyone here know anything of this club? I'm looking for a club to join that's close and this one is as close as it gets.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

there is another one on the pine river(luther area) where they fish and hunt...Indian something or other, it will come to me later and I will holla back...cant for life of me think right now at all


----------



## Joedirt (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe that other one was called "Kampwannalotabigbucks" but they changed there name to "Gotnodeerinthisdamncounty" :evil:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I know there's a hunt club on the western side of Lake Co right on US-10.
> 
> Triple H Hunt club or HHH Hunt club...something to that effect.
> 
> Does anyone here know anything of this club? I'm looking for a club to join that's close and this one is as close as it gets.


Have you thought about clubs in club country?


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> there is another one on the pine river(luther area) where they fish and hunt...Indian something or other, it will come to me later and I will holla back...cant for life of me think right now at all


Neebashon? Not sure on the spelling.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I believe there is a "sporting club" in Mason Co. just past the Lake Co. line. Its Northern boundery appears to be along Freesoil road. I would guess its about 2-3 miles west of the Mason/Lake co line. 

Know nothing more about it other than I think it's posted as a "preserve".


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

The Nebishon(sp) is a private assocation with invidually owned cabins located near State Rd. and about 1500 acers on both sides of the Pine. Its pretty excusive and is limited to 7 members at a time. I think the last membership sold for 1.5mil.

Right across State Rd. to the West in a 3sq Mi. high fence enclosure that I belive is owned by the CEO of Waste Management its his private resreve a cousin of mine said that early last fall they saw 2 bull elk near the fence.

I think the one your thinking of is on the north side of 9 Mile Rd. About a mile from the Silver Creek bridge on State road. I dont recall the name over the drive way but its also a big tract of land that is posted but not fenced. The guys that are members are pretty cool. Several years ago my dad broke down right near the driveway the guy let him use his cell phone and then took him up to the lodge offered a beer (took coffee insted) and the guy showed him around for an hour or so until the hook came. My dad didnt say how their organization worked but did say that the lodge was not huge maybe 4 or 5 bedrooms and nice log sided out buildings.

Another place is South of Carrieville on Kings Highway, the entrance to this place looks like a wooden stockade fort I dont know much about it. 

The last place I can think of would be North on 5 Mile on Queens Highway. This big parcel went up for auction a few years back and was broken up for the auction into many smaller parcels(40s-80's ect) My brother in law bought an 80 at a pretty good price. However in the fine print of the auction there was a clause that once bidding closed they would accept a final +10% on line bid. ONE person out bid all other bidders and walked away with the whole thing. Over the last few years this owner has constructed burms around the property and high fencing.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Triple H is owned by a private group out of Muskegon and I think Chicago . I have property next to them and quite frankly would not want to be part of the club. The one owner approached me when they bought the property next to me and weren't to friendly. They talked the talk about keeping part of the swamp as a sanctuary and how they were all about QDM practices. They went as far as to ask me to limit what I shoot to 4 points a side. Then the season started. It wasn't the third day into the hunt that they started hunting the "sanctuary" and organizing drives:yikes:. They don't walk the talk in my book


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Some of the Hunt Clubs. Off the top of my head

The Finn & Feather Club is in Mason County North of Custer.. They have skeet, trap and various other shooting sports offered.. Don't know anything about hunting or fishing...

Gleasons Farms is a bird hunting club out by Custer/ Scottville.. Put and Take bird hunting is there speciality...

Pere Marquette Rod & Gun Club here in Baldwin at the end of 72 nd. street on the PM River...

HHH Club mentioned on the PM at the end of 72 nd just past Green Cottage...

Flint Rainbow Club ..Fishing club no hunting..

Kenny Creek Hunt Club off Wingleton Road and have property on the PM River..


Bitely Conservation Club in Newaygo Co.


There is quite a few Game Ranchs with high fences around. Legends Ranch in Newaygo Co. is the biggest...

Most of the clubs are very expensive so hang on to your wallet and most clubs you have to be sponcered by a member ( invited) to join.. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Ne-Bo-Shone is a private club and the main entrance is on Skookum Rd.. I am not a member but have been in the club on a couple of occasions. Their land total may be in the 2500-2700 acre range. I believe last fall one of the homes was for sale on a Cablela's property listing on the internet. They have about 7 miles of frontage on the Pine River. Many years ago the Ne-Be-Shone was responsible for the legal ruling on folks being allowed to wade rivers while fishing. There are a couple of really large homes within the club. I am not sure how much hunting is done in the club at this point. Back in the '70's they did a fair amount of hunting. Dues and membership $$$ are pretty high. They have a year-round gate keeper but I am not sure if they keep the roads withing the club plowed year around.

On the Kings Hwy. there is Ponderosa Farms. The property is on both sides of the road. I think the fence is about 10 feet high and all of the property is fenced. Their border is pretty thick forested land.

I've seen the property on State Rd. and last fall there were some really nice deer inside of the fence. That fence was installed within the last three or four years. Right across the road from the Ne-Bo-Shone. I have heard they have a custodian.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Hunt Club Farms is a unique executive equestrian community located in Lake County, Illinois in the North Chicago suburbs.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

This past weekend I saw an old friend that used to be the food service manager of a private club in Lake county(MI) South of Baldwin. She recalled the large amounts of food and liquor deliveries. Executives and their guests from all over the mid west would fly in to Baldwin and many times she would meet them and bring them back to the lodge. A few and a VERY few at that were up there to hunt or fish. She said often the guests would have the grounds guys fill their tags and then they would share the comunal hunting coat and get thier pics taken with the bucks. She had all kinds of good stories...but they tipped well.


----------

